# Anyone ever hired a day laborer?



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in Pearland. Have a bunch of trash hauling to do. 

--Where do you find them?
--How much for a day's work?
--Do you provide lunch?
--Anything else I need to know?


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

They are everywhere  Just head down to the area where you think most of them live and there will be a hang out. 

Most ask for $10/hour but you can get them for less
If you are done before lunch they will ask for you to pull over so you can buy them lunch. I let them know that the work was done before noon so they can buy their own lunch, but if they do work past lunch order them a pizza and they will be happy.

When you drive up to the area don't pull into the area were there is a crowd because they will all try to jump in the car (keep doors locked). Talk about price before they get into the truck and I like to get the ones who know a little english


----------



## turtlebayfisher2 (Apr 2, 2007)

I am interested in the same thing in Palacios. Since it is only a weekend place, I am not sure where the "gathering spot" is. Anyone know??

Thanks!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow! WTH?:headknock :cop: :work: :rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Mi mi mi mi mi!!!! 

Trolling trolling trolling, keep those post a rolling.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're in Pearland, go to Brookside and pick one up there at the gas station on the corner of Brookside dr. I usually give them $75 per day plus feed them.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

UNNNBELIEVABLE................!!!


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

I think I would lean towards maybe a couple of teens in the neighborhood.They always need money.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

You can find them in League City on the Corner of 518 and Texas Ave. in the store parking lot. If you are ever in Jacinto City/Northshore area there are plenty on Market Street, in between Normandy and Greens Bayou. Like westu said don't pull up to the crowd. Try and find a few standng off the the side so you can negotiate easier. The neighborhood kids would be a good alternative, but I guarantee you won't get as much work done!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Aiding to one of the problems with this country.....


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Aiding to one of the problems with this country.....


*Big problem is "white dude no savvy trash hauling!"*


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

There are always some college kids that advertise on craigslist begging for extra work, or in this economy someone who lost their job and really needs the work. They will work for the same rate as you would pay a laborer. Or you could call a temp agency and hire through them. Otherwise it is just perpetuating the cycle of illegal immigration. JMO


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Get the ones that are standing on the corner that are holding up signs saying Will Work For Food , "but watch out they may spit on ya "when you tell them you actually want them to work Lol!  Good Luck and be careful....! My son would have jumped allover $10 / hour when he was in his teens and given you $20/hour worth of work!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*INSANITY*

And we wonder why we are in trouble ???????


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The delimma....do you hire illegals for cheap that work hard, or teenagers that are going to cost you more because they dont work so hard and so it takes them longer to finish......hmmmmm.

I would hire the mexicans without a doubt. I've used both. And I wont hire a teenager again unless I find one that is a real go getter, is motivated, and he comes to me looking for some work. And the rest...well...I wouldnt want to drag them away from their playstation or xbox...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> You can find them in League City on the Corner of 518 and Texas Ave. in the store parking lot. If you are ever in Jacinto City/Northshore area there are plenty on Market Street, in between Normandy and Greens Bayou. Like westu said don't pull up to the crowd. Try and find a few standng off the the side so you can negotiate easier. The neighborhood kids would be a good alternative, but I guarantee you won't get as much work done!!


 you speakin from experiance youngster, lol .your dad would be proud .....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

atcNick said:


> The delimma....do you hire illegals for cheap that work hard, or teenagers that are going to cost you more because they dont work so hard and so it takes them longer to finish......hmmmmm.
> 
> I would hire the mexicans without a doubt. I've used both. And I wont hire a teenager again unless I find one that is a real go getter, is motivated, and he comes to me looking for some work. And the rest...well...I wouldnt want to drag them away from their playstation or xbox...


 the woods will not miss you


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

seabo said:


> the woods will not miss you


What?


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW! I never expected a bunch of enablers on 2cool. Do the work yourself or find someone who might actually be a citizen of this country that will be more than willing to do it.
How soon we forget the folks on this very msg board who have lost jobs and barley getting by that would do the work having to swallow their pride just to feed their family.
Very dissapointed -Killa


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Aiding to one of the problems with this country.....


y'know, you are right. What are you doing this Saturday? I'll pay you $125.00 cash + good lunch (pizza, Sonic, Chick Fil A, you call it (figure on a 10-hour day) to help me with this.

Otherwise, shut up.

All kidding aside, if anyone has a teenager or college student they can PERSONALLY vouch for, I will pay $15.00/hour cash and will buy pizza. If they are over 21, there's beers at the end of the day. I can probably use two guys. If they bring their own wheelbarrow (I only have one), I'll kick in a $20 bonus for that. It's on a Saturday/Sunday, so a grown man who wants a little cash is welcome also.

As bad as the economy is, as many people who are hurting, if I can't find a couple of people who want to put trash in a dumpster for 8-10 hours at $15.00/hour cash plus lunch, I hope everyone on the board will agree we need more immigration because Americans don't want to work. This is a test.

PM me if interested. Call Grandpa Cracker if you want to know what I'm like to work with.

PS, I am a law-abiding US citizen and would never knowingly hire illegals. I would also not discriminate against someone based on race, ethnicity, national origin, or lack of English language skills.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No, you are absolutely wrong about Americans not wanting to work. Couldn't be more wrong. People like you just want to take the easy way out instead of trying to find someone. It's really easy just to drive up and call them over to your truck. Don't be so lazy.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

there are half-way houses all town. find one in your area and arrange to get some ex convicts to work for pay. They will be glad to do it and it helps reduce the crime in the area. They need money for drugs. At least they would be getting it legally.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think John ever said he was going to hire illegals.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah thanks for helping out the illegals bro...if I were you i'd ask the neighborhoods kids around you if they need some extra money. I'd have done it for pretty cheap back in HS. You might have to pay a bit more but who cares at least your keeping the illegals down...


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Let us know how many takers you get.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

John Galt said:


> y'know, you are right. What are you doing this Saturday? I'll pay you $125.00 cash + good lunch (pizza, Sonic, Chick Fil A, you call it (figure on a 10-hour day) to help me with this.
> 
> Otherwise, shut up.
> 
> ...


I like your Disclaimer Lol! I'm with you it will be a good test! It's very hard to find youth if you don't know anyone with youngsters and don't have any that live close by!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

it'll be interesting to see in a couple of weeks who posts up griping about immigration or illegals doing this or that or walk-out marches for illegal rights etc etc...

Ill come back and reference this post....


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

KillaHookset said:


> WOW! I never expected a bunch of enablers on 2cool. Do the work yourself or find someone who might actually be a citizen of this country that will be more than willing to do it.
> How soon we forget the folks on this very msg board who have lost jobs and barley getting by that would do the work having to swallow their pride just to feed their family.
> Very dissapointed -Killa


Killa, you and the others are right. I should have thrown this open to Americans first. I would rather give the money to members of the 2cool community IF I can get a good result and it's not costing me an arm and a leg (notice I'm offering 50% more per hour - $100 for the job assuming two guys 10 hours - than someone posted I could get done with day laborers....though it's not a guarantee that the laborers I'd hire are not also Americans, they might be)

Please see my previous post for the offer. I'll let it ride until Thursday then I'll do what I have to to get the job done.

I hope everyone watches the result of this "experiment" and that if I can't get anyone hired, people here will agree and write their congressman demanding more immigration, legal or otherwise.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I don't think John ever said he was going to hire illegals.


He sure didn't, but he got all the "I love to tell other people what to do with their lives" AH's going though.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

John, to answer your original question.

I have hired day laborers before and paid them $10 per hour and provided drinks throughout the day and lunch.

And just like if any of you or a local teenager came to work for me at my house...I never asked for a green card.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bobby calling someone else an AH. HA!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr.Galt if you do get some people off of 2cool, ask them if it would be alright if you passed their names along on here "that is if they do you a good job"!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Seriously, I DON'T want to turn this into a political debate or do anything that would get this thread locked/deleted/moved to The Jungle.

I'm closing on a house in Colorado in 57 days. I need to get the property cleaned up and listed so I don't have to pay double mortgages. 

I want to pay GOOD cash money wages to get some manual labor done. I'd rather hire someone in the 2cool family, but, honestly, I can't afford to be picky at this point.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

John,

It might be helpful to describe what kind of trash is it that you need hauled off. Do you have a trailer or are you going to just pile it up by the street? Is it going to be heavy or fairly light lifting? Just trying to give the crowd an idea, description, or what kind of work is needed exactly as some on here might be willing but can only do light lifting, etc.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Do a search for temporary labor Houston. There's a bunch. Tell them you want someone who's legal and speaks English.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> John,
> 
> It might be helpful to describe what kind of trash is it that you need hauled off. Do you have a trailer or are you going to just pile it up by the street? Is it going to be heavy or fairly light lifting? Just trying to give the crowd an idea, description, or what kind of work is needed exactly as some on here might be willing but can only do light lifting, etc.


Thanks, didn't think of that. I rented a rolling dumpster with doors.

--I've got a cord of firewood, half rotten, some good.
--Raised planter beds (2X10 PT lumber).
--Other trash/lumber.
--Need to spread out the dirt from the beds.
--Need to lay sod over the raked dirt.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I saw a video on one of the internets awhile back that explained how to pick up day laborers. 
The guy went to the labor camp/corner and said he needed a crew to help build a deck (there was an english translator on site). About 8 hopped in the back of his truck. He proceeded to drive straight to the L.A. County Immigration Office. When he stopped the truck in the parking lot they all scattered like flies. It has hysterical.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

If you need some painting done to help with clean up, contact "grandpa cracker". here on 2 cool he is excellent.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> If you need some painting done to help with clean up, contact "grandpa cracker". here on 2 cool he is excellent.


Yes. He is working on my house now.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

This guy is an expert and hiring Day Laborers.
I recommend taking his approach to it, he seemed to have some good results!


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

If you do end up using a day laborer from the corner store all you need to do is ask them two questions. By asking this you will weed out over two thirds of the croud.

1) do you speak english

2) do you have a texas drivers license

Scott


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call your local HS ag teacher, they can prob , send you a few kids


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i got 20 that says he'll get one, any body?


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Do a search for temporary labor Houston. There's a bunch. Tell them you want someone who's legal and speaks English.


I didn't think about that. I may take your advice if I don't get a 2cool offer soon.

There is an outfit in Galena Park called "Able Body" which will charge me $13.50/hour. They are insured, bonded, etc and everyone speaks English. They just show up at your house and work. That's worth four bucks an hour to me, not having to negotiate, wear the workers comp liability, worry about whether they have the right to work here, wonder if the guys are a threat, etc.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

ok lets see,ive paid my taxs all my life. now ive never ask the governmet for anything other than to protect my family and country from foriegn attacks.i pay my own heatlh care and i pay property school tax and other taxs.an ileagle dosnt pay taxs,healthcare,property tax or any other taxs other than some sales tax (yes i know there are exception) so since ive been paying for all theese peoples chit for so long why the heck cant i use them for some cheap labor to try an recoupe some tax expenses.its not like thier leaveing and were all gonna pay for them until the day we die .


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

so tear me a new one i dont give a ****


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

I might be able to put this one to rest by the end of the day.I see you live in Pearland.So do I and I'm pretty sure I can get 2 teens for you for the weekend.What's the pay again?


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Call your local FFA chapter at the school. Ask the teacher if he's got any recommendations. We still have some hard working youth in this country, just not as many as we used to have.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

energinerbuzzy said:


> This guy is an expert and hiring Day Laborers.
> I recommend taking his approach to it, he seemed to have some good results!


I can't see that enough times.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

John Galt said:


> I didn't think about that. I may take your advice if I don't get a 2cool offer soon.
> 
> There is an outfit in Galena Park called "Able Body" which will charge me $13.50/hour. They are insured, bonded, etc and everyone speaks English. They just show up at your house and work. That's worth four bucks an hour to me, not having to negotiate, wear the workers comp liability, worry about whether they have the right to work here, wonder if the guys are a threat, etc.


good luck getting the people from Able Body to do any work. You might get lucky and they will send you one that actually does want to work.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

That guy on that video link should be shot right in the @*& with rock salt!


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

- Any homedepot
- Homedepot on the beltway @ bellaire has hundreds
- homedepot on i-45 just inside the south loop has hundreds
- westpark and chimney rock just standing around under the tollroad

lock your doors when you pull up. i had 10 climb in my F-150
$10.00 an hour
i had 2 guys use a chipping hammer for 8 hours & they removed 1200 sq ft of tile. it would have killed my back & taken me several weekends to do the same work. 

the 2 guys i used were really hard workers. if they don't work hard you can take them back & get 2 more......


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

jrog22 said:


> - Any homedepot
> - Homedepot on the beltway @ bellaire has hundreds
> - homedepot on i-45 just inside the south loop has hundreds
> - westpark and chimney rock just standing around under the tollroad
> ...


take them back.lol. do you have to have a receipt?


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

seabo said:


> you speakin from experiance youngster, lol .your dad would be proud .....


Do you know me? or my Father?.......... Im a little confused as what experiance you are refurring to. If you are asking if I have ever hired a Day laborer then my anwser is no. I happen to live close to League city and work off of Market Street and Greens Bayou so I travel these areas frequently.The man asked a simple question and I gave him a simple answer. If you are insinuating that my work ethics are weak,well then please, come on down to the barge terminal and you can give a full report on how hard I work. I'll even buy you a beer after the whistle blows and you can meet my father.:brew:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Do you know me? or my Father?.......... Im a little confused as what experiance you are refurring to. If you are asking if I have ever hired a Day laborer then my anwser is no. I happen to live close to League city and work off of Market Street and Greens Bayou so I travel these areas frequently.The man asked a simple question and I gave him a simple answer. If you are insinuating that my work ethics are weak,well then please, come on down to the barge terminal and you can give a full report on how hard I work. I'll even buy you a beer after the whistle blows and you can meet my father.:brew:


 very good! i thought you were speakin for the neighbor hood kids.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

SAK said:


> That guy on that video link should be shot right in the @*& with rock salt!


why do you say that?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

OK, you bunch of weenies I see a fellow 2cooler in need of some help. I'll bet that if he had started with "free beer" this would have been a done deal. How many of you have a teenager that could use some hard work while you drink BEER and watch?

It seems I remember when it was a lot easier to get stuff done around here before we had all of this "help".
I'm in for Saturday John just pm me the info.
boom


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Ugh! Too much popcorn!

Dude. Just so you'll know, I spent a Saturday helping a friend clear trash from a lot. After we were done, he broke out the fajitas and the grill and we sat around and watched Lesnar beat Cotoure. Whatever happened to friends helping friends?

Cg


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I had to skip to the end, I cannot beleive that there are that many of yall that support this ****. No wonder they cannot get a handle on illegal immigration.:headknock

Some things in life you have to go off of on principle no matter the cost, this being one of them along with anything that keeps Discount Tire in business. :rotfl:

Seriously I just added the smilie to try and keep this civil. IMHO, if you hire illegals to do labor you might as well be selling drugs on the street corner or stealing your neighbors property because thats what you are promoting.:frown:


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

bigjim75 said:


> PM Sent.


 My brother and I would reallllllllllly like this opportunity.

Thanks,
James


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

metzger said:


> If you do end up using a day laborer from the corner store all you need to do is ask them two questions. By asking this you will weed out over two thirds of the croud.
> 
> 1) do you speak english
> 
> ...


Drivers license sure is a good way to check... read here:
http://www.immigration-law-answers-...ense-changes-for-immigrants-blocked-by-judge/

as of today if your an "undocummented person" you can still get one at the DPS!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

bigjim75 said:


> My brother and I would reallllllllllly like this opportunity.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


DING DING DING!!!! We have a winner!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

plgorman said:


> why do you say that?


\

Plg, don't know if that was your attempt at sarcasm but the title to the video says it all:

*"The Amazing Racist - Mexicans"*


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

seabo said:


> take them back.lol. do you have to have a receipt?


OK that is funny right there.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

KillaHookset said:


> \
> 
> Plg, don't know if that was your attempt at sarcasm but the title to the video says it all:
> 
> *"The Amazing Racist - Mexicans"*


Don't be so quick to judge. That man, "The Amazing Racist"? He is a jewish man and he has made several short films like that.

He is a Jewish Comedian and he is poking fun at racism in general.
The funny thing is when people realize he is Jewish, they tend to not think of it as racism. I mean come on, how can a Jewish man be racist??

The only race that can be Racist is the White race right?


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Notice all the questions and griping.....
Now factor in all the time you have spent answering questions, such as what exactly will be doing for this money. How long, what hours, blah, blah, blah.
If you just showed up at any number of places where able bodied workers gathered then you could have just pointed at the 2 you wanted, gotten them in the back of your truck and spent about 3 minutes telling them what you wanted them to do when you got them there. No wasted time, no wasted questions, no worries. Now we have 70 people with opinions you didn't need and questions that really shouldn't be issues if they just need to work for money.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I still laugh at this one. Unfortunately its the way things seem to be headed.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry, I only saw the clip and not the full comedy show like 99% of the folks reading this post.
You can be a racist and not be white


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

wahoo said:


> Notice all the questions and griping.....
> Now factor in all the time you have spent answering questions, such as what exactly will be doing for this money. How long, what hours, blah, blah, blah.
> If you just showed up at any number of places where able bodied workers gathered then you could have just pointed at the 2 you wanted, gotten them in the back of your truck and spent about 3 minutes telling them what you wanted them to do when you got them there. No wasted time, no wasted questions, no worries. Now we have 70 people with opinions you didn't need and questions that really shouldn't be issues if they just need to work for money.


Make that 71.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> why do you say that?


I guess you like humiliating & making fun of people cause they are easy marks? That pizzes me off to no end...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's a skit, guy. Not real. Fake. Set up.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

energinerbuzzy said:


> Don't be so quick to judge. That man, "The Amazing Racist"? He is a jewish man and he has made several short films like that.
> 
> He is a Jewish Comedian and he is poking fun at racism in general.
> The funny thing is when people realize he is Jewish, they tend to not think of it as racism. I mean come on, how can a Jewish man be racist??
> ...


Still pizzes me off to see anyone (comedian or not) making fun of people that are perhaps less fortunate than he is. One of the other videos shows him & his son buying fruit from a street vendor - then chunking the fruit back @ the vendor to run him off the corner...He had better not ever try that when I am around - I'll open a BIG can on his ___ & make him think it is funny.

Really think it was a skit? Didn't seem like it to me, but what do I know. I did see that it was somewhere in California, so chances of me running in to him are slim. I don't have any plans on going there .


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a cleverly disguised racist thread.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Maybe you should call lulac. haha


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

KillaHookset said:


> sorry, I only saw the clip and not the full comedy show like 99% of the folks reading this post.
> You can be a racist and not be white


Oh I agree 100% . it just ticks me off every time I see someone who is "Other than White", say that they can't be Racist because they are not white.

In some peoples minds, the only person who can be a "Racist" is a white person!

I disagree and I believe that we are as equally racist as we are equally the same humans no matter what color you are.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

PERFECT timing for this. LOL!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm with SAK. Those guys are out there working hard to scrape for whatever they can and cool guy comedian is putting up videos promoting racism. Who's making the more honorable buck? I hope they find his truck and steal his rims....:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SAK said:


> Still pizzes me off to see anyone (comedian or not) making fun of people that are perhaps less fortunate than he is. One of the other videos shows him & his son buying fruit from a street vendor - then chunking the fruit back @ the vendor to run him off the corner...He had better not ever try that when I am around - I'll open a BIG can on his ___ & make him think it is funny.
> 
> Really think it was a skit? Didn't seem like it to me, but what do I know. I did see that it was somewhere in California, so chances of me running in to him are slim. I don't have any plans on going there .


its really a skit. fake, just like his comedy


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

this thread is destined for the Jungle


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I hired a laborer. One is a Freshman in College the other is a Senior in high school. 

$100.00 a day.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

you can actually get guys for $6-$8 a hour. If u can promiss them a full days work or more than u can negotiate a lower pay. id say on any given day 3 out of 20 are actually given work. i use to stop by and bring a 12 pack of coke, only to have them get ****** i didnt bring them dr. pepper.  its wrong to hire these guys even if they are hard workers. just like its wrong to smoke a lil bit of crack. best of luck to you finding some guys. if i lived closer id be all on it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hire legal help. There are plenty of people looking to make a few bucks. Try listing on craigslist. Don't add to the illegal immigration problem. If there was NO work for them here, they'd stop coming. (Or at least slow down)


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Man this is good, If I wasn't tied up with LL on Saturday I would come and supervise while I drink beer! Kidding, I have been in this same situation I hired some teenagers a while back to clear some fence for me, I am sorry but a the kids now days don't have the work ethic that we did 20 years ago. I had to stand on top of them to make sure the job got done. When I was younger and doing odd jobs, my old man would have kicked my butt if someone paid me money to do a job and I put out that sort of half *** effort.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

bigjim75 said:


> My brother and I would reallllllllllly like this opportunity.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


I spoke to Big Jim. I'd already ordered a couple of guys from Able Body ($13.50/hour) for tomorrow and given the company my CC#. But if I don't like the way they work, I'm sending them home and Big Jim and his brother have the job on Saturday. Will post up either way tomorrow evening.

I'd originally thought I'd do this project Saturday/Sunday because I was planning to work alongside to keep an eye on the laborers, but since it's a company I'm working through, I'll be able to spot check. This keeps me from having to pay another week's dumpster rental and maybe I can get the house listed Monday, so I've never needed to hire labor.

I appreciate some of you guys, especially Megabite. Despite his "way with words," he made me think and really reconsider immigration, etc. I'd just bought that line that people come here to "do the work Americans won't do" without thinking. But I was wrong. Megabite and others changed my opinion, which is a pretty rare occurrence.

Thanks to all for the advice. This was a first for me, I've always enjoyed working outside and was never in any particular hurry.


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Me and some buddies hired a day laborer to hang out and drink beer with us all day. Man you talk about fun we went the La Grancida #6 meat market got some meat and cooked it up and drank our aces off..

Still have some pics of Peep-A and I in my living room....

8:00 a.m. till 2:00 a.m. All the beer he could drink all the food he could eat and $20 cash......


D2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good on ya, Mr. Galt. Hopefully they're good workers and get the job done quick and right.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Hire legal help. There are plenty of people looking to make a few bucks. Try listing on craigslist. Don't add to the illegal immigration problem. If there was NO work for them here, they'd stop coming. (Or at least slow down)


X who knows how many, if you hire illegals you might as well be selling crack and stealing your neighbors property. If not you then you are at least promoting this type activity.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Several people I work with hire illegals and it starts more than one argument around the office.


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

Well I guess it all worked out.Glad I checked here before I got some teenage boys excited about making some money.These teens may be a little different than some teens around they don't mind workin for a buck.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Been a day laborer!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I had to skip to the end, I cannot beleive that there are that many of yall that support this ****. No wonder they cannot get a handle on illegal immigration.:headknock
> 
> Some things in life you have to go off of on principle no matter the cost, this being one of them along with anything that keeps Discount Tire in business. :rotfl:
> 
> Seriously I just added the smilie to try and keep this civil. IMHO, if you hire illegals to do labor you might as well be selling drugs on the street corner or stealing your neighbors property because thats what you are promoting.:frown:


yep I agree with JJTK. It just ****** me off to see so many lazy people. I am a Combat vet of this country and it makes me want to puke when I hear about this.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

John Galt never said "anyone ever hire an illegal?" He said "day laborer". That means somebody to come work for a day or two for cash money and lunch. Any one of us could be in that position on any given day. Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Few years back I bought a new house with the worst yard ever. Looked like an unmowed pasture. I found a good deal on pallets of 1/2 SA and Bermuda. Bought a whole truck load which was 20 pallets. Ha ha. I was dreamer and thought my wife and I could do it. Really, how hard could it be. Well after 3-4 hours we were toast and once my wife picked up one with ants that was it. Next day a buddy took me to town and we got two laborers. No english but very hard workers. I had no choice as the grass was burning up. Paid them well with drinks and food. No problems and we were all exhausted at the end of the day. Just my experience. I would do it again if I really need something done asap.

Getting ready to hire a legitament landscape company to help with a drainage problem that needs done asap. Should I question him or his employees. Just asking?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

PiratesRun said:


> Few years back I bought a new house with the worst yard ever. Looked like an unmowed pasture. I found a good deal on pallets of 1/2 SA and Bermuda. Bought a whole truck load which was 20 pallets. Ha ha. I was dreamer and thought my wife and I could do it. Really, how hard could it be. Well after 3-4 hours we were toast and once my wife picked up one with ants that was it. Next day a buddy took me to town and we got two laborers. No english but very hard workers. I had no choice as the grass was burning up. Paid them well with drinks and food. No problems and we were all exhausted at the end of the day. Just my experience. I would do it again if I really need something done asap.
> 
> Getting ready to hire a legitament landscape company to help with a drainage problem that needs done asap. Should I question him or his employees. Just asking?


Only if you questioned your home builder, roofer, road construction co., etc.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

haha i love this website.. i just got done pulling weeds and said screw this. First thing to pop in my head was i need to find me someone to do this.. 

Giving the hard worker i am i decided i needed to screw off on the internet and hopefully the weeds will pull themself. ha and then i come across this thread. Guess im not the only one that thanks like this.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> yep I agree with JJTK. It just ****** me off to see so many lazy people. I am a Combat vet of this country and it makes me want to puke when I hear about this.


Who are you calling lazy? I'm perfectly capable and willing to do the work myself, but

--I work 5 days/week, 55 hours.
--I'm out of town at least half the time.
--I'm paying a daily rental for a dumpster. It's stupid to pay $50/day to let it sit while I'm at the office.
--I'm also closing on a house in Colorado in 55 days. Every day after closing costs me roughly $65.00 a day in mortgage. Time is money.

I appreciate your service, but last time I checked, "being a complete jerk" was not one of the VA benefits. Do you start all your sentances that way? "Being a Combat Vet, I want extra sugars in my coffee. Being a Combat Vet, I hate sitting in traffic. Being a Combat Vet, my bag limit on Red Snappers is 8."

If you wanted to call me ignorant, that's legit and I agree - I thought labor companies like Able Body were just for people with bigger jobs until Megabite and others brought it to my attention. I also never thought of posting here, don't know why, but I've gotten 6 queries from guys wanting the work and would recommend it to any 2cooler needing work done.

Also for the record, "lazy," it would have taken a lot more effort to hire a day laborer myself - instead of driving to the Home Depot, negotiating, working alongside to keep an eye on them, worrying about getting sued if someone hurt themselves, worrying about getting jumped or my house cased, and driving them back; I simply called a number and told them what I wanted. It was as easy as ordering a pizza. All for an extra $3.50/hour.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

BTW - why do some people here just assume all day laborers are illegals? Do you only like to hire white or black guys with a command of English? 

Do you realize that there were German communities here in Texas up through the '40s where the quality of English was about the quality of English spoken by many people here?

What part of "Don't discriminate based on *ASSUMED* national origin" is hard to understand?


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

JED said:


> There are always some college kids that advertise on craigslist begging for extra work, or in this economy someone who lost their job and really needs the work. They will work for the same rate as you would pay a laborer. Or you could call a temp agency and hire through them. Otherwise it is just perpetuating the cycle of illegal immigration. JMO


Yeah right................


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

John Galt said:


> I'm in Pearland. Have a bunch of trash hauling to do.
> 
> --Where do you find them?
> --How much for a day's work?
> ...


Sorry if this is re-advice, I didn't read the 10 pages of replies!

*How about asking this question:*

*Help Wanted: I need X completed for $ or $ p/hr, is anyone out there interested in helping me out.*

There are plenty of U.S. Citizens out of work these days and I'm sure several would be willing to work. I bet they would even have their own transportation.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

I love how so many of you jumped on John Galt about hiring day laborers. You simply assumed he meant "illegals" and went from there. Some of you even live within driving distance of him. Not a single one of you offered to come over and help out gratis. Not only that, some of you are cussing him in a public forum. You should be ashamed of yourselves. What kind of men are you?

Where I come from we _carnales _help each other with the heavy stuff, and have a bit of Choir Practice afterwards. I'm laid up recovering from cellulitis in my foot right now, and a couple of my friends came and took care of some lawnwork for me. You can bet that I would/will do the same for them.

My dad raised me to always offer a hand up to a friend who needed it, and never ask for anything in return. "Being a friend takes a lot of hard work," he tells me. "Sometimes, that's just what you do."

Then again, I guess are values are different.

John, I'm sorry I can't help you right now. I wish I could, but I have a hole in the ball of my foot and I'm wearing a stupid tarsal boot for another week.

Cg


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

John Galt said:


> I didn't think about that. I may take your advice if I don't get a 2cool offer soon.
> 
> There is an outfit in Galena Park called "Able Body" which will charge me $13.50/hour. They are insured, bonded, etc and everyone speaks English. They just show up at your house and work. That's worth four bucks an hour to me, not having to negotiate, wear the workers comp liability, worry about whether they have the right to work here, wonder if the guys are a threat, etc.


I've used the temp agencies like Labor Ready, etc. in the past. Generally speaking (there are exceptions but this is my experience), you get alchoholics, drug addicts, ex-con's, etc. that can't hold a regular job. Sometimes they work well, sometimes they don't. They typically send out more warehouse type workers than outdoor manual labor as well so, be prepared for lots of complaining about how hot it is outside, even if you're working in the same heat right next to them. Even if you make it VERY CLEAR to the agency that you want someone for outdoor manual labor, they probably won't tell whoever they send and the person may not be at all prepared for the kind of work you need done.


----------



## turtlebayfisher2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, I just need laborers for one day, anyone willing to scrape off old vinyl flooring with a flat hoe and build pier. I have teenagers building pier also, my own and his friends who want to fish - they don't get paid, but get to come fish and get fed.
Anyone who wants to work for $10/hour in Palacios this Saturday at 7am PM me. I will include lunch and drinks.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Happy Cinco De Mayo


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had two help me rebuild a fence after the storm. Paid them 65 dollars each and provided breakfast and lunch. Two of the hardest workers I've ever met.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

calixtog said:


> I love how so many of you jumped on John Galt about hiring day laborers. You simply assumed he meant "illegals" and went from there. Some of you even live within driving distance of him. Not a single one of you offered to come over and help out gratis. Not only that, some of you are cussing him in a public forum. You should be ashamed of yourselves. What kind of men are you?
> 
> Where I come from we _carnales _help each other with the heavy stuff, and have a bit of Choir Practice afterwards. I'm laid up recovering from cellulitis in my foot right now, and a couple of my friends came and took care of some lawnwork for me. You can bet that I would/will do the same for them.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the offer, as well as the other 2coolers who have also offered. I figured I'd hire this job out as I'm moving and will not be able to pay it back.

The two guys they sent are slow but steady. No complaints. Working so well I'm hiring another to help Grandpa Cracker with the painting.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

calixtog said:


> I love how so many of you jumped on John Galt about hiring day laborers. You simply assumed he meant "illegals" and went from there. Some of you even live within driving distance of him. Not a single one of you offered to come over and help out gratis. Not only that, some of you are cussing him in a public forum. You should be ashamed of yourselves. What kind of men are you?
> 
> Where I come from we _carnales _help each other with the heavy stuff, and have a bit of Choir Practice afterwards. I'm laid up recovering from cellulitis in my foot right now, and a couple of my friends came and took care of some lawnwork for me. You can bet that I would/will do the same for them.
> 
> ...


11 pages of drippings to find one good spirited person. Green to you sir.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

I'll second that!!!



Timemachine said:


> 11 pages of drippings to find one good spirited person. Green to you sir.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

You may get cheap labor up front, however, when your day laborer comes back to rob your home you gave him the invite to case. how cheap was that labor?? find some college kids or teens in your neighborhood who want a fe extra bucks, a much better route


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> 11 pages of drippings to find one good spirited person. Green to you sir.


some were sent via PM.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I got tired of reading all the back and forth replies so I just skipped to the end to say "if the US is not stopping them from coming in and no one else will do the job why not work them?"


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Some of those day laborers, especially the illegals, are some of the hardest working people you will ever encounter. After all, some of them have walked thru cactus and miskeet (you know what I mean LOL), barefoot, for 300 miles to find a job.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

calixtog said:


> I love how so many of you jumped on John Galt about hiring day laborers. You simply assumed he meant "illegals" and went from there. *Some of you even live within driving distance of him. Not a single one of you offered to come over and help out gratis. Not only that, some of you are cussing him in a public forum. You should be ashamed of yourselves. What kind of men are you?*
> 
> Where I come from we _carnales _help each other with the heavy stuff, and have a bit of Choir Practice afterwards. I'm laid up recovering from cellulitis in my foot right now, and a couple of my friends came and took care of some lawnwork for me. You can bet that I would/will do the same for them.
> 
> ...


Your reading skill suffer bro. post 58
later,
boom


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> 11 pages of drippings to find one good spirited person. Green to you sir.


Read then post. mullet


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Read then post. mullet


stop yer crying :slimer:


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Your reading skill suffer bro. post 58
> later,
> boom


*I stand corrected. Thank you.*

*Cg*


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

calixtog said:


> *I stand corrected. Thank you.*
> 
> *Cg*


No worries, my pm wasn't even acknowledged. Maybe the work wasn't all that important. lol


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> stop yer crying :slimer:


Shouldn't you be mowing? :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Shouldn't you be mowing? :slimer:


wifi puto :bounce:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: Now that was a funny visual...:rotfl:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

calixtog said:


> *I stand corrected. Thank you.*
> 
> *Cg*


Me TOO. I started to post up earlier but got distracted by work. My words apply to all who think that giving some work to do is helping them feed their kids & stay off crime. They are people with dreams just like you and me.

*NOW.....*to the guy that did the Youtube where he picked 'em up and took them to INS...THAT guy is a demon and I HOPE he gets what come to those who have a poisoned heart!! That's one sicko dude.

Thanks boomgoon posting up.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

a couple more said:


> You may get cheap labor up front, however, when your day laborer comes back to rob your home you gave him the invite to case. how cheap was that labor?? find some college kids or teens in your neighborhood who want a fe extra bucks, a much better route


If Day laborers were in the business of robbing and stealing I don't think they would waste there time standing on a corner all day trying to work for money. ...... but you never know there is always at least one bad apple. With that being said I'd bet your chances of having someone return and rob you are greater when you use a labor ready company. Like someone mentioned earlier most of these people are mostly ex-cons or have been placed to work there only becasue they have already milked the unemployment system for the past 18 months. I disagree that if everyone would stop hiring them they would stop coming. If I was going to be broke and and jobless no matter what, I know America would be my first choice to live. America now has the reputation(and even more now that obama is in charge) as a country who will take from those who do, and reward those who do nothing. I hate to say it but we are a well-fare driven society.All you have to do is stay pregnant or apply for a 1 job a week and you keep getting your cheese in the mail. We need to start with the root of the problem and stop leaving the cheese out for the rats. Only then will the domestic rats have to work for their's, eliminating the work for the foreing ones!! Only then, when there is no work and no way to some how wiggle their way into the free cheese system will they stop coming. As long as Americans can survive on stupidity and laziness. So can everyone else who can't speak english.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Very well said.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

**



GulfCoast02 said:


> If Day laborers were in the business of robbing and stealing I don't think they would waste there time standing on a corner all day trying to work for money. ...... but you never know there is always at least one bad apple. With that being said I'd bet your chances of having someone return and rob you are greater when you use a labor ready company. Like someone mentioned earlier most of these people are mostly ex-cons or have been placed to work there only becasue they have already milked the unemployment system for the past 18 months. I disagree that if everyone would stop hiring them they would stop coming. If I was going to be broke and and jobless no matter what, I know America would be my first choice to live. America now has the reputation(and even more now that obama is in charge) as a country who will take from those who do, and reward those who do nothing. I hate to say it but we are a well-fare driven society.All you have to do is stay pregnant or apply for a 1 job a week and you keep getting your cheese in the mail. We need to start with the root of the problem and stop leaving the cheese out for the rats. Only then will the domestic rats have to work for their's, eliminating the work for the foreing ones!! Only then, when there is no work and no way to some how wiggle their way into the free cheese system will they stop coming. As long as Americans can survive on stupidity and laziness. So can everyone else who can't speak english.


 Nice post...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nice post...


2x.....Agreeded.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> No worries, my pm wasn't even acknowledged. Maybe the work wasn't all that important. lol


Boom, I got your PM. To be honest, I was ashamed of myself that there are such good hearted people out there. I didn't know what to do because I knew I'd never have the chance (being in Colorado) to repay you.

I PM'd you my contact info. DO call me if/when you find yourself in Denver...I've got a spare bedroom for you and Ms. Goon in a little house on 1.47 acres in Evergreen, Colo. The hot tub overlooks the valley, and your glass will never be empty. It's across the street from the Araphoe National Forest, with a good view of the mountains. If it's in the winter, there's skiing 30 minutes away. In the summer, we can trail ride on some of my neighbor's horses (for rent). Toward the end of September, Denver has the Rocky Mountain beer festival, and I'm told the Front Range is the Napa of beer (you like beer, right?). Springtime brings whitewater rafting.

I'm sorry for blowing you off...I'm always the guy extending the hand, not the guy taking the hand. It's tough, and humbling.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

bg said:


> I've used the temp agencies like Labor Ready, etc. in the past. Generally speaking (there are exceptions but this is my experience), you get alchoholics, drug addicts, ex-con's, etc. that can't hold a regular job. Sometimes they work well, sometimes they don't. They typically send out more warehouse type workers than outdoor manual labor as well so, be prepared for lots of complaining about how hot it is outside, even if you're working in the same heat right next to them. Even if you make it VERY CLEAR to the agency that you want someone for outdoor manual labor, they probably won't tell whoever they send and the person may not be at all prepared for the kind of work you need done.


You're the second guy to say that. For the record, I hired THREE of them. Two were a couple of mid-20s Spanish guys, one was a young Anglo, maybe 19 if he was a day. All three worked their @sses off! Slow and steady, like watching a steam engine in action. I spent a weekend filling half of a 16 cu yd dumpster; those guys filled the other half to overflowing in 4 hours. They are coming back Saturday to lay 800 sq ft of sod. The Anglo is coming back tomorrow to help Grandpa Cracker prep and paint the house...I'm splitting his fee with Grandpa, and Grandpa mentioned seeing if this guy wants to apprentice with him.

Call Jimmy De Los Santos at 218-652-7998 if you live on the South side of town and want some _*good*_ workers. Ask for Roy Herrera, Luis Herera, and Jason Merrill..best $13.50.hr X 3 I've spent in my life.

Again, thanks Megabite for whapping me upside the head with a Clue-by-four.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Green to you, John Galt.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

John Galt said:


> You're the second guy to say that. For the record, I hired THREE of them. Two were a couple of mid-20s Spanish guys, one was a young Anglo, maybe 19 if he was a day. All three worked their @sses off! Slow and steady, like watching a steam engine in action. I spent a weekend filling half of a 16 cu yd dumpster; those guys filled the other half to overflowing in 4 hours. They are coming back Saturday to lay 800 sq ft of sod. The Anglo is coming back tomorrow to help Grandpa Cracker prep and paint the house...I'm splitting his fee with Grandpa, and Grandpa mentioned seeing if this guy wants to apprentice with him.
> 
> Call Jimmy De Los Santos at 218-652-7998 if you live on the South side of town and want some _*good*_ workers. Ask for Roy Herrera, Luis Herera, and Jason Merrill..best $13.50.hr X 3 I've spent in my life.
> 
> Again, thanks Megabite for whapping me upside the head with a Clue-by-four.


Hey John! If grandpa can't keep him busy, I'll put him to work on the days that he doesn't need him prepping and pouring concrete. I'll give anyone at least one chance.

Mike


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

John Galt said:


> Boom, I got your PM. To be honest, I was ashamed of myself that there are such good hearted people out there. I didn't know what to do because I knew I'd never have the chance (being in Colorado) to repay you.
> 
> I PM'd you my contact info. DO call me if/when you find yourself in Denver...I've got a spare bedroom for you and Ms. Goon in a little house on 1.47 acres in Evergreen, Colo. The hot tub overlooks the valley, and your glass will never be empty. It's across the street from the Araphoe National Forest, with a good view of the mountains. If it's in the winter, there's skiing 30 minutes away. In the summer, we can trail ride on some of my neighbor's horses (for rent). Toward the end of September, Denver has the Rocky Mountain beer festival, and I'm told the Front Range is the Napa of beer (you like beer, right?). Springtime brings whitewater rafting.
> 
> I'm sorry for blowing you off...I'm always the guy extending the hand, not the guy taking the hand. It's tough, and humbling.


No shame or apologies needed john. I am still available with trailer if needed and you should just consider it return from someone you have helped in the past.
boom


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

John Galt said:


> Boom, I got your PM. To be honest, I was ashamed of myself that there are such good hearted people out there. I didn't know what to do because I knew I'd never have the chance (being in Colorado) to repay you.
> 
> I PM'd you my contact info. DO call me if/when you find yourself in Denver...I've got a spare bedroom for you and Ms. Goon in a little house on 1.47 acres in Evergreen, Colo. The hot tub overlooks the valley, and your glass will never be empty. It's across the street from the Araphoe National Forest, with a good view of the mountains. If it's in the winter, there's skiing 30 minutes away. In the summer, we can trail ride on some of my neighbor's horses (for rent). Toward the end of September, Denver has the Rocky Mountain beer festival, and I'm told the Front Range is the Napa of beer (you like beer, right?). Springtime brings whitewater rafting.
> 
> I'm sorry for blowing you off...I'm always the guy extending the hand, not the guy taking the hand. It's tough, and humbling.


*Boomgoon *.... Don't know the specifics but it was darn nice, whatever it was you did. Proud of you. You too John Galt. :cheers:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Hired two of the guys to come back - Jason and a friend of his, Tyson, both a couple of very early 20s Anglos who live in Pearland. 

Again, they worked their @sses off...weeded beds, painted, hauled trash, laid 800 sq ft of sod (that's 1 1/2 pallets...PM me for details, $110/pallet or $.20/sf), helped me troubleshoot a balky gas engine on the power washer. I'm tired just trying to keep up with them....I powerwashed the drive and sidewalk, painted 1/2 of the garage floor, repaired a 6' cedar fence, ran a bunch of stuff over to storage....

People have told me going rate for day laborers is $10.00/hour. I paid $13.50/hour (though I was so impressed...I wrote down an extra hour as a tip). Here's what you get for your $13.50/hour:

--They are bonded. 
--They are insured...if someone injures themselves, it's not your homeowners insurance getting sued.
--You know 100% for sure they are legal to work here.
--They show up, they leave. You don't need to drive them over and pick them up.
--You don't have to negotiate.

In my opinion, it's worth the extra $28.00 per man for an 8-hour day. I might have a different opinion if I was hiring 10 guys 40 hours a week, but for te homeowner/rancher who needs the occasional help, Able Body is highly recommended.

Some people said I was taking a risk, would wind up with felons, slackers, or drunks, but my personal experience from four different workers is that they were hard working and I would not hesitate to hire any of them back.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

John Galt said:


> Hired two of the guys to come back - Jason and a friend of his, Tyson, both a couple of very early 20s Anglos who live in Pearland.
> 
> Again, they worked their @sses off...weeded beds, painted, hauled trash, laid 800 sq ft of sod (that's 1 1/2 pallets...PM me for details, $110/pallet or $.20/sf), helped me troubleshoot a balky gas engine on the power washer. I'm tired just trying to keep up with them....I powerwashed the drive and sidewalk, painted 1/2 of the garage floor, repaired a 6' cedar fence, ran a bunch of stuff over to storage....
> 
> ...


 thanks for posting that!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I like to pick up the truck full and drive up to the nearest INS office and what them scatter!


----------

